# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Besoin d'aide pour la comprhension de certains termes techniques !

## kev42100

Salut  tous, 

Je m'intresse beaucoup au dveloppement de jeux, essentiellement sur la partie gameplay (raliser quelques protos et un jeu sous unity3d). Mais depuis quelque temps j'essaye de m'intresser  la partie moteur, pour essayer de comprendre, de mieux assimiler le fonctionnement d'un moteur de jeu. 
Et il y a quelques mots dont j'ai une vague ide de leur principe, mais je n'arrive rellement pas  trouver sur le net, leur vritable dfinition pour les moteurs de jeux. 

Donc je commence  le mot *Runtime*. Quelle dfinition pouvez-vous me donner ? Ce qui englobe ? etc ... 

Ca fait trs noob, mais a me permettra de mieux assimiler certains points ! 

Merci d'avance

----------


## nouknouk

Salut,

Comme d'autres termes, runtime peut avoir diffrentes significations en fonction du contexte.

Par exemple, il peut dsigner  la fois une librairie ou un programme minimal capable de lancer une application crite dans un langage 'non natif', tout comme il peut dsigner quelque chose qui se passe au moment de l'excution (runtime error).

Il est donc important que tu prcises le contexte.

----------


## kev42100

"tout comme il peut dsigner quelque chose qui se passe au moment de l'excution (runtime error)."  je pense  a, car je lis souvent : durant le runtime, et aussi parfois, la partie Runtime du moteur, etc... j'arrive pas  cerner ce termeeee ....

----------


## LeGreg

Runtime = temps de l'excution (run = executer, verbe et run = execution, nom).

Par extension (et raccourci smantique), runtime = chose qui est lie  l'excution d'un programme.

Par exemple : C runtime -> librairie qui est ncessaire pour faire tourner des programmes en C (contient le loader d'excutable, les entres sorties, la gestion mmoire et autres). DirectX Runtime dll -> dll qui va se charger  l'excution de programmes qui utilise la librairie DirectX. Runtime error -> erreur qui a lieu  l'excution (plutt qu' la compilation). Runtime compilation ou interpretation -> langage non natif qui est compil en instruction native ou simplement interprt  l'excution. 

Bref a dpend du contexte mais c'est toujours li  l'excution d'un programme..

----------

